
It’s Not Just You: In Online Meetings, Many Women Can’t Get a Word In - mmhsieh
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/14/us/zoom-meetings-gender.html
======
montroser
At work we switched from zoom to [https://team.video](https://team.video) in
part because when we tried it out, all of the sudden the quieter people were
actually using the emoji reactions to register agreement or reservations, or
whatever feelings about the point being made.

And so we could have a much richer discussion, because when someone would flag
their concern, we could know to dig in and ask questions to understand the
hesitation. Or even better, if we could see everyone is in agreement, then we
get to stop talking about the thing and move on.

It was immediate for some people, and for others it took a little getting used
to, but so far overall it has been a great equalizer for those who might have
previously kept their good ideas to themselves.

------
JamesBarney
> One study by the Yale psychologist Victoria Brescoll found that when male
> executives spoke more often, they were perceived to be more competent, but
> when female executives spoke more often, they were given lower competence
> ratings

Here's is what the study they're referring to measured. They volunteers read
one of 4 bios of an executive. They were identical except they were divided
across whether the executive was described as male, female, talkative or
quiet.

They found that talkative women were rated a 4.83, quiet women 5.62, talkative
men 5.64, quiet men 5.11.

> The annual McKinsey and LeanIn.org Women in the Workplace report, which in
> 2019 surveyed 329 companies and more than 68,000 employees, found that half
> of the surveyed women had experienced being interrupted or spoken over and
> 38 percent had others take credit for their ideas.

I imagine women are talked over more than men but I wish they'd share the
percentage of men to show the disparity.

